# Toggle Switch



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I will soon need to replace the current switch panel. So decided to go with toggle switch on/off. Is there a good brand/manufacturer? 

Thanks


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

NativeBone said:


> Hey guys, I will soon need to replace the current switch panel. So decided to go with toggle switch on/off. Is there a good brand/manufacturer?
> 
> Thanks


I just bought a Blue Sea Systems Weatherdeck fused panel. Saved me a ton of wiring and I think it has either a 2 or 5 year warranty. Happy with it so far.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

@bryson mentioned some in his build thread recently


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I was originally going to go with the Otto T-9 switches, they are top quality and use screw terminals (huge selling point for me).

However, I was looking at spending nearly $150 for four switches and couldn't justify it. I went with the Carling toggle switches from New Wire Marine since they seemed to be pretty good quality for 1/3 the price, and they were local to me. If they give me trouble down the road, I'll probably drop the coin on the Otto switches though. I'm leaving enough wire in the run to re-terminate with rings instead of spades.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks...liking what I hear



bryson said:


> I was originally going to go with the Otto T-9 switches, they are top quality and use screw terminals (huge selling point for me).
> 
> However, I was looking at spending nearly $150 for four switches and couldn't justify it. I went with the Carling toggle switches from New Wire Marine since they seemed to be pretty good quality for 1/3 the price, and they were local to me. If they give me trouble down the road, I'll probably drop the coin on the Otto switches though. I'm leaving enough wire in the run to re-terminate with rings instead of spades.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

NativeBone said:


> Thanks...liking what I hear


https://newwiremarine.com/product-category/switches-and-actuators/toggle-switches/

They feel very high quality so far. They look great without boots, but I went ahead and got the boots just for a little extra protection. I'll probably put some dielectric grease at the base of the toggle too under the boot just to be safe.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Speaking of New Wire, they just finished some new bling for my ride....
 










bryson said:


> https://newwiremarine.com/product-category/switches-and-actuators/toggle-switches/
> 
> They feel very high quality so far. They look great without boots, but I went ahead and got the boots just for a little extra protection. I'll probably put some dielectric grease at the base of the toggle too under the boot just to be safe.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@jasonrl23 @Water Bound @bryson 
Thanks for responding, I will be looking into each of the suggested options.


----------

